# Doordash Peak Pay



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This is my first time having an hourly guarantee with DD. I’m scheduled from 11-4. It says “earn $12 an hour. Dash between 11-1 pm. You must accept 75% of delivery opportunities assigned during that time”. So does that mean the hourly guarantee is only from 11-1? Or is it for my entire shift as long as I took 75% of orders between 11-1? I’m lookin at the map right now and it still says $12 for my region. I’ve had one single order so far and if I’m not getting the guarantee any more I’m calling it a day. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok so it was $12/hr for the entire shift. Did 4 deliveries in 5.5 hours thank God for the guarantee


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ok so it was $12/hr for the entire shift. Did 4 deliveries in 5.5 hours thank God for the guarantee


They told me the same thing during orientation and I have yet to see that happen. Probably a lot to do with location. DD is new in my area and it's already terrible at receiving pings and when they finally come in, they want to send me to a different county (and a toll) for a $7-8 dollar delivery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The guarantee pay showed up right away. Im in a new location DD too but yesterday was pretty busy and I made well over the hourly guarantee. I was pretty happy with DD before but I just didnt want to drive in the city any more. That plus UE lured me away with quest bonuses. Im so glad DD finally came to my area. I will be dashing pretty much exclusively now


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> The guarantee pay showed up right away. Im in a new location DD too but yesterday was pretty busy and I made well over the hourly guarantee. I was pretty happy with DD before but I just didnt want to drive in the city any more. That plus UE lured me away with quest bonuses. Im so glad DD finally came to my area. I will be dashing pretty much exclusively now


I get an hourly guarantee with GH, $12 p/h in my area though I seldom make less or equal to that. Tonight I scheduled 2 hours, made 40 bucks and then switched over to UE for another $50. I only made 12 bucks on DD today, within 2.5 hours in it. I turned down a whole bunch in Rockland county. Maybe I'll start over there one of these days to see if it's consistent.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Krunky said:


> I get an hourly guarantee with GH, $12 p/h in my area though I seldom make less or equal to that. Tonight I scheduled 2 hours, made 40 bucks and then switched over to UE for another $50. I only made 12 bucks on DD today, within 2.5 hours in it. I turned down a whole bunch in Rockland county. Maybe I'll start over there one of these days to see if it's consistent.


It def depends on the area you are in. I hear so many people talking about how bad DD is in the area. Meanwhile I hear GH and PM are great in other places. GH really makes you work for that guarantee here. I frequently miss out on it because I refuse to accept a $3.50 non tip order 10+ miles away. This happens way too often for me with GH. With DD my acceptance rate is 100%. I never get an order that I consider bad enough to reject. I have yet to get an order under $9.00 and their acceptance rate is only 75% for the guarantee.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

We don't have hourly guarantee for DD in the Chicago market. Maybe there are too many ants.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> We don't have hourly guarantee for DD in the Chicago market. Maybe there are too many ants.


I'm in a new market so I'm sure it's only temporary.


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

I am really close to writing DD off, yesterday afternoon I got constant messages all day off $6 boots plus $15 dollars an hour in Rockland County. i decided to bite the bullet and the toll, went to central Rockland, to a busy area and nothing for 2 hours, except of course, 3 pings for Westchester where I was to begin with.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fri and Sun were really good for me. Today is the 2nd straight weekday I will be settling for the minimum. I’m scheduled to work DD this whole week so hopefully things pick up


----------

